
Build a RESTful API in less than a week - vlamanna
http://berest.io
======
subie
So you built a PHP framework and are trying to sell it as a SaaS?

~~~
vlamanna
Yes, that's what we are trying to do. The Saas part will mainly be to get the
updates and new features as we add to the framework.

~~~
subie
Okay. How do you differ from open source frameworks that are completely free
and not attached to a service?

~~~
vlamanna
I've been using a lot of them and found out I had to rebuild the same thing
over and over again when moving from one company to the other, like
localization management, user management, account management, database
connectors, etc. This is what we do different, we provide tool so developers
can build a RESTful API in a few days. It actually sits on top of Silex, a
micro-framework for PHP.

